
Dart back end for Ceylon - tosh
https://github.com/jvasileff/ceylon-dart
======
mikkom
What's the point if Ceylon already compiles to Javascript?

~~~
randomThoughts9
I can think of at least 3 reasons:

\- it's a fun project, if you're into that sort of thing

\- dart has a VM, so you can run server side applications on it

\- more bragging points for ceylon, as it confirms their design as a VM
independent language

Now, it would be fun to compare the javascript code produced by ceylon
directly with the one produced by the the dart compiler.

~~~
bpicolo
You can run server side applications in JavaScript too.

------
zzzips
Ceylon is such a mess. Kotlin won the "alternative JVM race" anyway.

------
zzzips
They don't even support Android, and now they prioritize Dart. HAHAHAHAHA.

